# First shot v next shot



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

Ive noticed that my appartamento seems to lose power for the second and subsequent shots.

I just dont seem to be able to manage the consistency like i used to be able to.

Does anyone have any ideas why this may be.

Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Gobbosp said:



> Ive noticed that my appartamento seems to lose power for the second and subsequent shots.
> 
> I just dont seem to be able to manage the consistency like i used to be able to.
> 
> ...


Could you please define "lose power"?

Which grinder have you?

Maybe a video could be beneficial for diagnostics?


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah good idea will post a video

Grinder is a eureka

By lose power i mean 2nd shot takes a lot longer than the first when using same dosage and grind.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Gobbosp said:


> Yeah good idea will post a video
> 
> Grinder is a eureka
> 
> ...


Do you purge any coffee out of the grinder for the first shot, as it sounds like the second shot is using fresher coffee nd as such will be a much slower pour


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Do you purge any coffee out of the grinder for the first shot, as it sounds like the second shot is using fresher coffee nd as such will be a much slower pour


Yeah ive tried that, i dont generally as a rule as i dont think it makes a huge diff but have tried it to see if it was affecting it, i also purge the water first given its a heat exchanger. Ive also tried leaving it longer between second shots but doesnt seem to affect it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Gobbosp said:


> Yeah ive tried that, i dont generally as a rule as i dont think it makes a huge diff but have tried it to see if it was affecting it, i also purge the water first given its a heat exchanger. Ive also tried leaving it longer between second shots but doesnt seem to affect it.


How much do you purge? Is the grinder right next to the machine?


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> How much do you purge? Is the grinder right next to the machine?


Only a couple of seconds

Yes about 6 inch from machine ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Gobbosp said:


> Only a couple of seconds
> 
> Yes about 6 inch from machine ?


Try purging at least 10g and see how it goes.

I had the same issue with some of my grinders.


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Try purging at least 10g and see how it goes.
> 
> I had the same issue with some of my grinders.


Purged the grinder for a good 10g this morning

Followed the same ritual

1st shot got 36g out in just less than 30s

2nd shot took 55s to get the same.

I will do a video when i get time.

Confused.com

Thanks

Steve


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

It can be a pump issue or scaled OPV as well.


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

L&R said:


> It can be a pump issue or scaled OPV as well.


Ive recently replaced the pump.

Is the OPV On top if the group head?


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

L&R said:


> It can be a pump issue or scaled OPV as well.


Ive recently replaced the pump.

Is the OPV On top if the group head?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

You had better find a portafilter with a gauge to check the pressure, OPV is inside in the machine.


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

L&R said:


> You had better find a portafilter with a gauge to check the pressure, OPV is inside in the machine.


Would a descale not shift it if it was a scaled OPV?


----------



## pcvburgess (Sep 4, 2015)

I sometimes get this. It seems less of an issue if I really dry the portafilter basket


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

So an update on the issue in case this happens to anyone else, turns out the pump was weak and labouring after the first shot hence my issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandalorian1310 (Mar 31, 2019)

Gobbosp said:


> So an update on the issue in case this happens to anyone else, turns out the pump was weak and labouring after the first shot hence my issue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 How did you find this out?


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

Mandalorian1310 said:


> How did you find this out?


Sent it in for a service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

